# Temperature controlled kettle.



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking for an accurate temperature controlled kettle (electric) to accompany my Aeropress whilst traveling away from Home.

At the moment the best I can come up with is a Bosch Styline Kettle TWK8631GB but it only has 4 fixed temps. Its OK but I was hoping for something with more accuracy.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

The Bonavita temperature control is going to be launched at the Lodnon Coffe Festival, it will have the option of a gooseneck spout and a time counter function to time your brew! Coffeehit will sell both


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This is an excellent kettle and they use a lot of these at Workshop in Clerkenwell for brews upstairs and on their cupping table.

http://www.johnlewis.com/bosch-styline-twk8633gb-kettle-black/p230878180?kpid=230878180&s_kenid=72fe12bb-efb3-4ba8-7ab7-00002486f5b2&s_kwcid=ppc_pla&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting! - Thats the one I've been looking at but a bit dubious about only 4 set temps.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Much cheaper than an Uber boiler!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe this is what you're looking for.

http://www.cuisinart.co.uk/products-detail.php?ProductID=58&ProductCategoryID=0&ProductGroupID=7&DiscontinuedOnly=N

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Cuisinart+MultiTemp+Kettle+CPK17U/139064406,default,pd.html

Allows you to adjust the temperature.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Just looked at the instructions. You can adjust by 5 degree increments from 85 to 100 degrees.


----------



## Rob2444 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have had my Bonavita since last summer and it has made the coffee making process using a Hario V60 a whiz. I use 19 grams coffee and 304 grams of water. I set the V60 on a scale while pouring.

Good luck....you will be happy with the Bonavita. Others have reported a build up of deposits on the inside of the Bonavita but I have no experienced it. However I do wipe it dry after each use.



ronsil said:


> Looking for an accurate temperature controlled kettle (electric) to accompany my Aeropress whilst traveling away from Home.
> 
> At the moment the best I can come up with is a Bosch Styline Kettle TWK8631GB but it only has 4 fixed temps. Its OK but I was hoping for something with more accuracy.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Like the look of the Bonavita but Coffeehit appear to be the only UK stockists & are out of stock. Have asked when stock is expected. Probably get a reply Monday.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it's due to be launched at the London Coffee Festival, which is next weekend.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Bonavita is on its way should be here tomorrow with 'next day' free delivery from Coffeehit.

Looking forward to using it. I've ordered the 1.7L model. As it is going to travel a fair amount,I thought it safer with the short neck rather than the 'gooseneck'. Not as pretty or as easy to handle but I think safer in the long run.

As always Coffeehit have done a very good job in handling the order.


----------



## MangoSand (Jul 25, 2012)

I've ordered the Gooseneck, as soon as I got the stock reminder email. Been waiting for this. Is three kettles and two pouring kettles really necessary, i ask myself. ):


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Let us know how you get on with the kettles. Very tempted to sell my spare unused Homeloo kettle to help fund one of these.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pablo said:


> Let us know how you get on with the kettles. Very tempted to sell my spare unused Homeloo kettle to help fund one of these.


Hi Pablo, which Homeloo kettle have you got - I might be interested if you do decide to sell.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hi Pablo, which Homeloo kettle have you got - I might be interested if you do decide to sell.


This one here:










Will let you know when I've decided what to do.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

It arrived on schedule, unpacked immediately & after a few interior washes to clean out (there was lots of debris inside) I set on to maximum & boiled it out twice.

Although not the 'gooseneck' it is nicely balanced. I liked the removable waterproof cover for the base. I took the kettle through a series of temp sets,removed the filter from behind the spout & inserted a TC probe into the water.

This is not a quick boil kettle. With only 1500w of power it takes its time to come to the preset temp.

It hesitates on its way up to the preset & stops at about 1.5C higher than set. It then drops back to approx 1C below & then comes up again to the preset. Press the hold button at this point & you are good for about an hour. My Omega probe is very accurate & my conclusion was that the kettle built-in thermometer is probably accurate to within +/-1C. The temps hold up well whilst on hold for about 45 minutes.

An excellent companion for the Aeropress dosing at 25 grams I drank more non-espresso coffee yesterday than I have done for many years.

Overall delighted with the purchase but there are a couple of downs.

Why o why do manufacturers keep putting the cup level indication behind the handle & with no back illumination make it very difficult to see.

The brushed stainless steel used on the kettle itself is quite delicate & marks very easily.

A nice touch is the count up timer for use after the kettle reaches temperature. As soon as the kettle is removed from the base 0.00 appears in the window & by pressing + it counts minutes & seconds, ideal for steeping time.


----------



## MangoSand (Jul 25, 2012)

The gooseneck model is nice and light and it's easy to get a nice thin stream of water. I'd say pours better than a buono, but with a less comfortable handle; just a first impression though.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

ronsil said:


> An excellent companion for the Aeropress dosing at 25 grams I drank more non-espresso coffee yesterday than I have done for many years.


25 gr for aeropress, sounds a lot to me. almost 10 gr more than what I use.

Anyways I have been eyeing this kettle for a while and I think that based on your review I will have to buy it!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Just noticed Hasbean is also stocking them.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Free delivery from Coffeehit - £4 delivery from Hasbean


----------

